

Show HN: Pokemon in Javascript [WIP] - Fizzadar
http://pkrusset.com/?wip1

======
Fizzadar
I've wanted to build such a game for ages and have done (not very well) in the
past (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpM-wKLTKSI>), this version is designed
to run in single player, but also to be able to connect to a Node server to
enable multiplayer (currently only map/chat works, but PvP is the idea). The
multiplayer is half-implemented currently, if you select 'connect to server'
on the bottom right menu and use host pkrusset.com with port 9030 it should
connect up (return to chat).

Github: <https://github.com/Fizzadar/PK-Russet>

